# beta blockers ( propranolol )



## joes (Oct 29, 2009)

I've been prescribed propranolol, but have been reading various scary stories about it increasing suicide by 60%, droping out from study etc
also see this link





On the other side some people say it's no big deal, safe etc.
Does anyone have experience/knowledge of this and is it suitable for long term use?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I took them for a short period and although at times I felt ok in my mind they had adverse affect on my cardiovascular system.I got worse chest pains and problems with wheeziness. do not take them if you are even very mildly asthmatic.I haven't used an inhaler since I was child and my asthma barely affects me day to day, but propranolol caused an unhealthy strain on my body regardless.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

its a safe med thats been around for many years, may take time to get the dose right for you, it made me dizzy but another med of the same type helped me a lot


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Why have you been prescribed this drug? It has shown itself to be relatively safe for longterm use in the treatment of high blood pressure for decades. I have been prescribed propranolol 80mgs on two occasions, once aged 13 for migraines, and again at my request age 22 for performance anxiety for my driving test, it worked I passed with no faults :boogie. I have no personal experience of long term use though. I wouldn't look to youtube either for your medical advice. If in doubt go to your local chemist and consult the pharmacist, its free!


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

joes said:


> I've been prescribed propranolol, but have been reading various scary stories about it increasing suicide by 60%, droping out from study etc
> also see this link
> 
> 
> ...


99% Of youtube video's are complete utter nonsense, only studies on pubmed can be trusted (and even then there's alot of bull****).


----------



## flyinsoup (Feb 6, 2010)

propranolol increasing the risk of suicide? Unlikely. I know different drugs can affect different ppl in different ways, but that's quite a stretch--you may as well claim multivitamins increase the risk of suicide, too (and I'm sure ppl have)! It'll make you feel a little tired, but that's likely it.


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

propranolol probably increases the risk of suicide because it cause depression in a lot of people. I started taking it last week as well. Been reading like crazy and sorta interested in newer beta blockers with less side effects. The biggest concern for me is reading a lot about propranolol causing high blood sugar which greatly increases risks for type II diabetes. I would like to learn more about a newer beta blocker called kerlone but having a hard time finding much about it.


----------



## joes (Oct 29, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Why have you been prescribed this drug? It has shown itself to be relatively safe for longterm use in the treatment of high blood pressure for decades. I have been prescribed propranolol 80mgs on two occasions, once aged 13 for migraines, and again at my request age 22 for performance anxiety for my driving test, it worked I passed with no faults :boogie. I have no personal experience of long term use though. I wouldn't look to youtube either for your medical advice. If in doubt go to your local chemist and consult the pharmacist, its free!


It was prescribed for SA as I was reluctant to take antidepresants after reading the side affects included thoughts of suicide. The doctor although very helpful was unaware of this. So I was basically left to decide which.

I wouldn't really want to discuss it much at the chemist as there's usually an audience of customers, but thanks. There was also oxytocin, but I think that's at the trial stage?


----------



## flyinsoup (Feb 6, 2010)

Alright, so I checked the CPS manual and depression is listed as a possible CNS side-effect. The only mention of suicide was that there have been published reports of this drug being used, in conjunction with others, to actually attempt the act, but that does not at all imply it led to the act itself. I just find it hard to believe propranolol can cause suicidal thoughts. Perhaps if a patient is already severely depressed it could be the straw that breaks the camel's back, but otherwise I would imagine you're safe.


----------



## charlieparker (Feb 26, 2009)

Exactly, propranolol is given to overly anxious people (more prone to depression etc anyway) and some of them have suicidal thoughts - kind of chicken and egg situation to me !


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

charlieparker said:


> Exactly, propranolol is given to overly anxious people (more prone to depression etc anyway) and some of them have suicidal thoughts - kind of chicken and egg situation to me !


But the YouTube video seemed to implicate all beta blockers, including atenolol. Having considerable experience with atenolol specifically, I'd say the info in that video in nonsense. In fact, this is the first time I've ever heard anybody suggest that beta blocker use has any role in suicides. I gather this isn't a widely held view, given that I somehow managed to miss this view over the decade that I've known what beta blockers are.

I'm not sure about the details of the study the video cites as supporting this idea. Did the study control for all other variables?

Beta blockers are blood pressure drugs, and very common ones at that. BP tends to be something that goes up with age, so one can guess that lots of old guys are taking beta blockers. Suicide rates for men also happen to spike quite a bit in old age (70s). That's the only link I can see, though it's not a causal link.


----------



## joes (Oct 29, 2009)

I took propranolol and first my arms felt heavy, then I generally felt strange, sorry I can't be more specific, just a feeling of things being unreal. Now, more than 24 hr later, my throat feels different and my hands are slightly shaking. Are these common effects or are they maybe psychological as I didn’t realize the affects would last over 24hrs.


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

I take propranolol. I took metoprolal first but it gave me fatigue. Propranolol seems to help my anxiety moderately at least the physical symptoms which is exactly what it is meant to do so I guess it works. Now I just need a med to fix my mental symptoms


----------



## inVis420 (Jul 15, 2009)

I take only 10mg of Inderal before I have to be in front of alot people. It seems to work well....I notice how I sometimes go to class or work and expect to feel physical anxiety like usual but i'm usually pleasantly surprised when i'm able to stay relaxed the whole time. 10mg has worked well for me so I see no reason to up the dose.


----------



## howardfan (Feb 6, 2010)

how long have you been taking inderal on an as needed basis? my doctor wants me to take it twice day but i really don't want the side effects or the dependency. i'm sure my doctor won't think taking it as needed will be a good idea because i was doing this would some other over the counter herb and he said i was putting my body on a emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## joes (Oct 29, 2009)

inVis420 said:


> I take only 10mg of Inderal before I have to be in front of alot people. It seems to work well....I notice how I sometimes go to class or work and expect to feel physical anxiety like usual but i'm usually pleasantly surprised when i'm able to stay relaxed the whole time. 10mg has worked well for me so I see no reason to up the dose.


did you notice any side effects because I felt strange for about a day after, my reactions were slow, slight shaking. Maybe it's because it's the first time I took it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

joes said:


> It was prescribed for SA as I was reluctant to take antidepresants after reading the side affects included thoughts of suicide. The doctor although very helpful was unaware of this. So I was basically left to decide which.
> 
> I wouldn't really want to discuss it much at the chemist as there's usually an audience of customers, but thanks. There was also oxytocin, but I think that's at the trial stage?


You could always wait until the place is empty, Or expain to them your anxiety of crowds and they could consult with you in private. With regard to Oxytocin, as far as I'm aware as nasal spray is in development but it may take some time. The problem getting the active ingredient across the blood brain barrier. It's definetly something to keep your eye on though, very interesting.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Propranolol makes me very tired when I stop taking it after using it a couple of days. Does anyone notice that?


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

they didnt work for me and gave me diahreah (gross) but anxiety mixed with propanolol is not good. (at least not for me)


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

It does have depression as a side effect. It is not very common though. If after taking it, you feel your mood change for the worse, you could simply stop it. There is no withdrawal to be worried about, like with SSRIs or benzos.
Overall, I think it is safe to take long term if you don't have any contraindications (asthma, heart block, bradycardia, diabetes).


----------



## sacramento2013 (Oct 19, 2012)

It's a pretty safe drug. I take 20mg 2times a day to prevent migraines. I have had no side effects at all.


----------

